# Too old to start an Arborist Apprenticeship?



## IainBC (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm 33 years old and looking to start an apprenticeship as an Arborist in Vancouver, B.C. Do you think I'm too old? I figure I'll be a groundsman for a couple of years and then start climbing. Has anyone on here started their career as an Arborist in their thirties. I'm in great shape and I'd like to think I wouldn't have a hard time climbing. 

Cheers!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 14, 2014)

The ONLY way that would work is if YOU, within 10 years or so, started your OWN business and became the owner - not a climber.


----------



## ggoodman (Jul 14, 2014)

Thats kinda true of any business per say isnt it? better to be the man that owns the company than workin for the man.


----------



## IainBC (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. So no one on here started their career in their thirties? The position could lead to a foreman in a few years.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 15, 2014)

I know people that have done mature apprenticeships in many trades. If you can ground work and watch a good climber then you'll learn quicker. Theres more to climbing than being young and gung ho, a brain and an eye for problem solving are useful.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jul 15, 2014)

When I started my pipefitter apprenticeship in the 70s, we had a 25-year-old limit on our shipbuilding apprentices. Turns out it was age discrimination. I say go for it ... learn while you earn, then grow your own. Me? I started climbing last year at 55, but it's a side gig for me. I don't think I could handle this more than a few days in a row.


----------



## Zale (Jul 15, 2014)

If you enjoy the work go for it. Age is just a number. I didn't start climbing till my late twenties. 20+ years latter still at it.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 15, 2014)

I started in my late 40's. Depending on where you work, you may be climbing a lot sooner than 2 years if you show the ambition. Most places I've worked encourage people to learn and the experienced people are happy to show the basics during breaks and lunch.
Just don't expect a formalized training program. I climb, won't say I'm very good, but I can get up the tree and do the work. Just not as limber or agile as the young'uns. Once I'm in the tree, then my work is as good as any.

Unlike our American friends, starting a tree biz in BC is considerably more difficult. Worksafe BC being the biggest stumbling block.


----------



## IainBC (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Guys, thanks a lot for all your feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jul 16, 2014)

I started climbing at age 50. That was almost 7 years ago. I don't climb near as much anymore because of a wrist injury from an auto accident in Jan 2013. Maybe not as fast as the young dudes, but I did try to work smarter. 
I say go for it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 17, 2014)

I started tree work right outta high school(18) but didn't put a saddle on until i was 20 and 17 years later im still at it. I say go for it.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jul 18, 2014)

I started climbing at age 34. Now at age 40 I'm still climbing. I do what work I can with my bucket truck but really enjoy climbing when I have to. 

So I say go for it.


----------



## zogger (Jul 19, 2014)

Let it rip, who cares! I'm 62 and as soon as I can scrounge up the gear I'm gonna try some simple stuff.


----------



## Guran (Jul 21, 2014)

33? In good shape? Whats the problem? I'm 52 and still enjoy the ride....... Just do it...


----------



## ArtB (Jul 27, 2014)

Married? Please take into account your wife's opinion. 

I'm 69, DW got downright testy when I was about to buy some new spikes 5 years ago (just a couple years after I tore rotator cuff clear thru). Of course, am 60# heavier than 40 years ago too, plus DW says she has had her fill of me getting stitches and waiting in hospital rooms to see if I'll survive surgery.

Otherwise, go for it. 

14 YO grandson already loves the views from 60+ feet up above the houses, his dad used to climb the 160 ft DF in our yard to get a Mt Rainier view. Grandma still has heart palpitations seeing him 120+ feet up, free climb.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Jul 27, 2014)

I am 40, been self teaching for about 8 years now. If you are in a position that you can afford to be an apprentice so to say, go for it. I would love to be able to watch a good, educated seasoned climber and pick up tricks of the trade from him. I am a union electrician of 20 years, it just takes precedence over tree work, that's how it goes. Tree work pays the bills when the union is slow and will always be in my blood. My goal is to retire the union at 55 and do more tree work, get a saw mill and enjoy. I may have a bucket truck by then and have a younger guy do most of the climbing but I really do enjoy being around the occupation. Electric work pays the bills but I am definitely not passionate about it like tree work. Please excuse my rambling, lol.


----------

